

Apple Watch Is About to Become a Perfect Podcast Machine - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/10/apple-watch-is-about-to-become-a-perfect-podcast-machine/

======
tom4000
In an Apple Watch is space for very small microphone only. It can record only
a small range of frequencies. A result could be some low quality podcasts
recorded with a smartwatch.

